# How to find a poodle conformation event to watch?



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Without know where you are, hard to say.

someone more versed in conformation may chime but here‘s a few options.

If you’re close to Mo, you could go to the Poodle Nationals in April.








2022 PCA National - The Poodle Club of America


On this page...Heart Clinic Cancelled.DatesJudgesPremium ListsVideo and Live Streaming ServicesOfficial Show PhotographerReservations and additional infoCatalog AdvertisingGrooming Set Up InformationGrooming CompetitionMenu and Meal ReservationsRerserved SeatingRV ReservationsParadesTrophy...




poodleclubofamerica.org





There are also various poodle specialties, you can just google “poodle specialty shows”. 

You can also see if there’s a local poodle club, I don’t have one close to me and wish I did!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Go to the event search page at AKC.org to find all sorts of shows.

As far as etiquette the big thing is to not get in the way of handlers that are getting ready to go into rings.


----------



## Miki (Dec 25, 2021)

I always use InfoDog - the listings aren't limited to conformation, so there can be a lot to wade through, but it's a really valuable tool. InfoDog - The Dog Fancier's Complete Resource for information about AKC Dog Show Events, and Dog Products and Services


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Another no-no is petting a dog without permission to do so - this is particularly important for poodles. The handler has spent hours getting the poodle ready to go in to be judged and wants the coat to be absolutely perfect. (And, yes, getting ready usually involves hair spray to hold everything firmly in place!) 

Poodles are trained to stay on their grooming tables. They are not secured to them in any way, they just know to stay there. Here is a photo of Zoe at a show. (Note: the rubber bands on the ears are taken off just before entering the ring.)










Here is a link to a document that explains dog shows for people new to the sport.


http://onofrio.com/new_exhibitor.pdf


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

You could look on UKC events also but it‘s hit and miss who will show up. Texas is known for having good turnout. Perry Ga usually has a good turnout. All the bigger AKC shows on go on TV of course will have great turnout. 

You can also check the UKC Facebook forums . A lot of people will ask who is coming. 

There are not a lot of people who watch the UKC shows and there isn’t a time that you will know when the poodles will be in the ring unless the group is the first one up. It’s an all day thing for us usually.


----------



## kuriooo (Feb 17, 2010)

Carolinek said:


> Without know where you are, hard to say.
> 
> someone more versed in conformation may chime but here‘s a few options.
> 
> ...


Im in Michigan, could drive a bit but MO is a bit far.


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

kuriooo said:


> Im in Michigan, could drive a bit but MO is a bit far.


UKC Premier is in June in Michigan . There weren’t a ton of miniature’s last year but standards have decent turnout. There were 3of us multi’s and solids I think there at least had to be 6+ Mini’s.
I may not go this year. That weekend is Father’s Day . I missed Father’s Day and my daughters birthday last year.😔


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

Have you tried Infodog? I just looked, there is a show next weekend in Novi, MI. You have to look at the judging program (far right hand column) to see if/how many poodles are entered. This one has on Thursday 27 standards, 7 mini's and 12 toys, on Friday 28 standards, 8 mini's and 12 toys.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Yes, infodog here too.


----------



## TeamHellhound (Feb 5, 2021)

For AKC, you can use their event search. American Kennel Club - Event Search Just select the type of event you want (for conformation, it's further divided into all breed or specialty) and your state to see which shows are coming up. 

The UKC event search is similar. Show Ops Events Calendar | United Kennel Club (UKC)

Expect to see some differences in presentation between the two organizations. AKC is a lot of "big hair", while UKC is very strict in their rule of not allowing products in the dog's coat.


----------



## Mel (Apr 4, 2012)

TeamHellhound said:


> For AKC, you can use their event search. American Kennel Club - Event Search Just select the type of event you want (for conformation, it's further divided into all breed or specialty) and your state to see which shows are coming up.
> 
> The UKC event search is similar. Show Ops Events Calendar | United Kennel Club (UKC)
> 
> Expect to see some differences in presentation between the two organizations. AKC is a lot of "big hair", while UKC is very strict in their rule of not allowing products in the dog's coat.


Yep only natural spit and water/conditioner spray mix for brushing to avoid static.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

You might try contacting Kathy Esio-King of Jacknic Poodles. She is on the web and Facebook. I know she shows both AKC and UKC. We got our now 7 year old dogs from her in Michigan, near Flint. I did most of my communicating by email and she was very good about replying. She is also a member of this group.


----------



## kuriooo (Feb 17, 2010)

reraven123 said:


> Have you tried Infodog? I just looked, there is a show next weekend in Novi, MI. You have to look at the judging program (far right hand column) to see if/how many poodles are entered. This one has on Thursday 27 standards, 7 mini's and 12 toys, on Friday 28 standards, 8 mini's and 12 toys.


Thanks - Infodog is a bit clunky, but very useful!!! Thanks to both folks who recommended it. I had never heard of it & also shared it w my neighbor who has a bc and probably would like to see border collies in herding or agility events!


----------



## kuriooo (Feb 17, 2010)

TeamHellhound said:


> For AKC, you can use their event search. American Kennel Club - Event Search Just select the type of event you want (for conformation, it's further divided into all breed or specialty) and your state to see which shows are coming up.
> 
> The UKC event search is similar. Show Ops Events Calendar | United Kennel Club (UKC)
> 
> Expect to see some differences in presentation between the two organizations. AKC is a lot of "big hair", while UKC is very strict in their rule of not allowing products in the dog's coat.


I will check this out!


----------

